# Money transfer



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

I did look for this question so apologise if it's been answered before here, I see the ones about transferring to EU but this is to transfer from UK to USA.

I'm not happy with my bank for the exchange rate they've quoted me & have been offered a much higher rate from a money transfer company I saw online, I transfer to their bank & then they 'move ' it across for me.

Before I do this I'd like any advice anyone has about possible problems with doing this, and/or names of companies that you know are reliable.

Am only going to transfer a small amount in first instance anyway, since I'm hoping the £/$ rate will continue to recover to what it was last year - a gamble I know.

Thanks 
chrissy


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

xe.com


----------



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you FB

will compare xe.com with the other company & feed back which is best rate.

Chrissy


----------

